# Barkeepers Friend



## Cherokee23 (Apr 15, 2011)

If i soaked a bottle in some Barkeepers Friend, would it take the paint/labeling off of it? Like an old mountain dew bottle?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 15, 2011)

No, but BKF is meant for scrubbing, not soaking.. soak the bottle in a bleach solution instead.


----------



## webby (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Cherokee,
 Bkf is great for cleaning innsulators.
 just leave them soak,until they sparkle.
 bottles are a differant story
 soaking in bkf just does not cut it.
 welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## Cherokee23 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! What calibration for the water and bleach solution? Thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, you don't need to be too precise.. it depends how dirty the bottles are. 8 oz of bleach per gallon of water is usually plenty.


----------



## Anthonicia (Apr 17, 2011)

Soaking in BKF will do okay, but if there are some stains on your bottle, even acl, BKF will get it off by scrubbing.  I have some Hartman Beverages bottles that looked hopeless with staining, but after scrubbing them really well with BKF they looked mint.


----------



## Cherokee23 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your responses!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2011)

I smell SPAM. How come theres no sniffing smily [:'(]


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Matt. I'm on it...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I smell SPAM. How come theres no sniffing smily [:'(]


 
 I'm just curious, what is the indication for Spam, in this case?


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2011)

There was a user that was soliciting his hardware, Laur.


----------

